

Apple Official Swift Education Course - avinassh
http://swifteducation.github.io/

======
avinassh
Link to Github:
[http://swifteducation.github.io/](http://swifteducation.github.io/)

Link to course on iTunes U: [https://itunes.apple.com/us/course/app-
development-teaching-...](https://itunes.apple.com/us/course/app-development-
teaching-swift/id1003406963)

\---

TL;DR: Apple has apparently, via some sort of collaboration with a university
professor, published last week — during WWDC — a really solid-looking learn-
to-code curriculum for Swift that is kind of on iTunes U but that is really on
GitHub.

source: [https://medium.com/ios-os-x-development/apple-has-
published-...](https://medium.com/ios-os-x-development/apple-has-published-a-
great-free-learn-to-code-course-for-swift-on-github-feb5e4d70691)

